# Pork Belly Burnt Ends are so good it's stupid



## baggadonuts (Apr 18, 2018)

I know they aren't burnt ends, but damn they are really good alternatives that are cheaper and easier to create in quantities than actual brisket BE's. 

I went two hours in the smoke at 275*, then in a pan with butter/brown sugar/honey for two hours. 

Finally they were drained and sauced with a combo of bbq sauce/apple juice and mango pepper jelly, then back on the smoker for 30 minutes to let that glaze setup properly. 

slap your mother in law good. I did these on my 22 inch WSM. I was pretty happy with the process, though my Smoke temp probe and the grill temp were 30* off from each other, so ill have to do some fiddling to get those in sync.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 18, 2018)

Those look so goooood, I'm jealous. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## weev (Apr 18, 2018)

They look fantastic!


----------



## markh024 (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks amazing!  That jelly looks intriguing too.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 18, 2018)

Dang! And here I am hungry, again....:D


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 18, 2018)

Those look fantastic!

You've given me an idea to do something similar with cubed boneless country ribs.


----------



## dcecil (Apr 18, 2018)

Dude, that looks awesome.  putting that on my list of to dos


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2018)

Those look Great !!!
Mighty Tasty!!:)
They're all nice & lined up on the grill too----Do you just say "Attention---Dress Right---Dress!!"??:D
Just wondered.
Like.

Bear


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Apr 18, 2018)

I would’ve never thought of the jelly. Like!


----------



## texomakid (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh those look so good. We have done these about half a dozen times now and just love em. got a pork belly In the fridge now. You have inspired me to get on it!!! Those look so delicious.


----------



## tropics (Apr 19, 2018)

My arteries just clogged seeing that LOL nice job
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2018)

Those look incredible!
The next time I make bacon, I'm definitely taking a chunk of belly & making burnt ends with it!
Great job & congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## ghoster (Apr 19, 2018)

Seriously awesome. Man my stomach is rumbling now.


----------



## worm304 (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm headed to Talladega for the race in a couple weekends.  I am going to do pulled pork this weekend and vacuum seal it to take to the tail gate.  You have now inspired me to do some pork belly burnt ends to take as well.  Great stuff!!!! My pit will be blazing for 12 hours anyway so why not put something else on it.


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 19, 2018)

Omnomnomnom...


----------



## MattQ (Apr 19, 2018)

I am drooling.  And I will steal this idea!


----------



## indygreg (Apr 19, 2018)

this looks crazy good.  would you mind giving a bit more detail?  the picture of them on the wsm looks like it has some kind of dry rub.  is that just the color of the dry meat after the first two hours of smoking?  the second couple hours in the pan with butter, brown sugar and honey - just enough to coat them?  how loaded is the pan?  do you stir it periodically?  (i would try to scale this to make a bunch for a tailgate).  i assume the last 30 is not in the pan?  can you provide ratios of the ingredients you used?


----------



## remsr (Apr 21, 2018)

I have a 2 pound pork belly left from last time I made bacon that I wanted to do something different with. I just happened to have WSM 22” as well. I think I’ll try this recipe, sure looks good.
What wood did you use and did you keep the heat at 275 after added the other ingredients?

Randy,


----------



## motocrash (Apr 21, 2018)

Wonderful!
It's not illegal to cook like that in California?:)


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 22, 2018)

Very nice, donuts!
The last time I made a Pancetta, after I squared off the belly to roll, I cut up the off cuts and made some of those. Meat Candy!! I thought I discovered something new LOL!

"Like"


----------



## remsr (Apr 23, 2018)

Any one out there use corn cobs for smoking? If so what do you smoke?

Randy,


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 23, 2018)

I don't remember reading anything about using actual corn-cobs, but allot of folks use corn-cob pellets.

Chris


----------



## remsr (Apr 23, 2018)

I ask the Question about corn cob smoking here, because I don’t know where to ask these questions anymore with this new system where I don’t seem to be able to find anything anymore????


----------



## mlrtym44 (Apr 23, 2018)

Already opened Amazon and haven't even finished reading the post.  LOL!  Hope they have that jelly!


----------



## baggadonuts (May 2, 2018)

indygreg said:


> this looks crazy good.  would you mind giving a bit more detail?  the picture of them on the wsm looks like it has some kind of dry rub.  is that just the color of the dry meat after the first two hours of smoking?  the second couple hours in the pan with butter, brown sugar and honey - just enough to coat them?  how loaded is the pan?  do you stir it periodically?  (i would try to scale this to make a bunch for a tailgate).  i assume the last 30 is not in the pan?  can you provide ratios of the ingredients you used?




Sorry for the delay in responding. For the first round of smoking I did apply a rub to them first. This one you can probably wing with whatever you like to use for pork rubs, as they are going to get a second dosing of seasoning later anyway once you load them in the pan with the good stuff. Personally I used just a common Salt Pepper Garlic with a little Hungarian Paprika. 

The pans I only loaded until they were a single level 'deep' so the sauce would be able to get to them without having to drown the ones on the bottom too much. When possible, stack them with the fattier side of the cube up, so the meatier part is the side really drenched in the butter/brown sugar/jelly mix as much as possible. The meatier side of those cubes can use a little more work to get super tender whereas the fatty side is pretty much gold no matter what you do.


----------



## Kade (May 3, 2018)

Those look outstanding


----------



## remsr (May 4, 2018)

I have some gost pepper jelly that I’ll bet will work well in this recipe

Randy,


----------

